# CPU selection (8350 vs 3570k)



## flyingcow (Mar 15, 2013)

I admit it that I hate to bring this topic again.

I was reading you tube comments and I came across this comment-



> The reason most games didn't use more than 4 cores before was because most of them were sloppy console ports, and the current gen consoles really were holding games back. Now with the next gen consoles coming with 8 core processors which are X86 based, i am sure the PC games will properly make use of more cores and more threads than they did ever before.



So does that mean that I will be "future proof" for the games that will be coming to PC in the next years?

So do I buy a 8350 or 3570k, just for gaming i.e. the current and future titles.

Please help me, I dont want to regret, after buying it (8350 or 3570k) and playing it on low frames.

Btw I will using 7950 w/boost, the sapphire version.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 16, 2013)

For explaining this, we need to discuss to point:-

*1. Gaming at 1080P or higher resolution:* Here most of the Graphics intensive games become more GPU dependent than CPU. So a good CPU and a better Graphics card combination is the best choice if you have budget constraints. There is no doubt, i5 3570K is a very good gaming CPU but it costs almost 14K in India and a good motherboard for overclocking will cost you around 12K. Now if you go with a FX-8350 @ 11.5K and a 9K 990FX based motherboard, with the saved money, you can actually upgrade your card to a HD 7970 from a HD 7950. Now at 1080P resolution, FX-8350 + HD 7970 combination will do better than a i5 3570K + HD 7950/ GTX 670 combination, at least with 95% of the games.

*2. Multi Core Optimization:* This is one feature all the gamings are hoping for long time. Battlefield Bad Company 2 is the 1st game to use all the 4 cores of a Quad Core Processor, although not optimally. Crysis 2 and Battlefield 3 are the 1st two games to use almost 8 threads. But with the recent developing like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 are couple of example of games which have very good Multi-Core optimization. In fact in Crysis 3, FX-8350, which used to considered as not so good gaming CPU compared to i5 3570K, actually competing with i7 3770K at 1080P resolution. Even the low end A10-5800K, A10-5600K are actually beating the i3 3220 by a good margin.
If you look at the different review sites, specially Tomshardware, they have started to recommend quad core chips in their value builds instead of Intel Dual Core Processors.

So, in my opinion, going by the current trend, if you opt for a FX-8350 then you will get best of the both world, with the saved money, you can get a more powerful GPU and, for future gaming, you are getting a powerful Multi-Core CPU.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2013)

Cilus said:


> For explaining this, we need to discuss to point:-
> 
> *1. Gaming at 1080P or higher resolution:* Here most of the Graphics intensive games become more GPU dependent than CPU. So a good CPU and a better Graphics card combination is the best choice if you have budget constraints. There is no doubt, i5 3570K is a very good gaming CPU but it costs almost 14K in India and a good motherboard for overclocking will cost you around 12K. Now if you go with a FX-8350 @ 11.5K and a 9K 990FX based motherboard, with the saved money, you can actually upgrade your card to a HD 7970 from a HD 7950. Now at 1080P resolution, FX-8350 + HD 7970 combination will do better than a i5 3570K + HD 7950/ GTX 670 combination, at least with 95% of the games.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your suggestion-

I will then be getting 7970+8350 instead of 8350+7950/3570k+7950 

And which is better the 7970 or the 670?

And what about 8350+7950/3570k+7950 , which cpu wins?

And is that thing true that the future games will be performing good on an 8 core as consoles will be having 8 core?

Which 7970 should I get?


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just get a 7950,7970 is around 5% faster at same clocks.Get the sapphire 7950 vapor-x and overclock it,you will get 7970 performance.As for the CPU go for fx 8350 if you want to go AMD,it is very slightly behind a 3570k in gaming.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Just get a 7950,7970 is around 5% faster at same clocks.Get the sapphire 7950 vapor-x and overclock it,you will get 7970 performance.As for the CPU go for fx 8350 if you want to go AMD,it is very slightly behind a 3570k in gaming.



So the best for me would be 7950+ oc'ed 8350??

And yes please suggest a good motherboard, 970 or 990fx


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 16, 2013)

I would say 990fx.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cilus said:


> For explaining this, we need to discuss to point:-
> 
> *1. Gaming at 1080P or higher resolution:* Here most of the Graphics intensive games become more GPU dependent than CPU. So a good CPU and a better Graphics card combination is the best choice if you have budget constraints. There is no doubt, i5 3570K is a very good gaming CPU but it costs almost 14K in India and a good motherboard for overclocking will cost you around 12K. Now if you go with a FX-8350 @ 11.5K and a 9K 990FX based motherboard, with the saved money, you can actually upgrade your card to a HD 7970 from a HD 7950. Now at 1080P resolution, FX-8350 + HD 7970 combination will do better than a i5 3570K + HD 7950/ GTX 670 combination, at least with 95% of the games.
> 
> ...


Nice explanation


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 16, 2013)

8350 is quite cheap compared to the other two, but you might want to watch this video that shows the benchmarks between all 3 before making a decision:



The 8 cores on the 8350 consume a lot more power as you can see from the video, so make sure your PSU is up to the task.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> 8350 is quite cheap compared to the other two, but you might want to watch this video that shows the benchmarks between all 3 before making a decision:
> 
> 
> 
> The 8 cores on the 8350 consume a lot more power as you can see from the video, so make sure your PSU is up to the task.



Thank you for the video,

The AMD FX8350 seems to be VFM. It was giving about just 1-2 fps lower than the 3570k and was comparing to the 3770k too. I think i will get the 8350.

BUT, Is the gaming performance only same due to the resolution he was using?, becaue I will be gaming at 1080p so will it affect?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 16, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Thank you for the video,
> 
> The AMD FX8350 seems to be VFM. It was giving about just 1-2 fps lower than the 3570k and was comparing to the 3770k too. I think i will get the 8350.
> 
> BUT, Is the gaming performance only same due to the resolution he was using?, becaue I will be gaming at 1080p so will it affect?



It definitely will show greater decrease in performance at 1920x1080 resolution yes. I think its best to find a benchmark at 1080p.


----------



## vkl (Mar 17, 2013)

Well,i5 3570k is somewhat ahead of fx8350 in games like Just Cause2,Civ 5,Starcraft 2,Dawn of War II,Borderlands 2,Skyrim,Hitman absolution and some others even at 1080p.
Mostly though in most games the difference is not much or negligible at 1080p.In crysis 3 in some scenes i5 3570k is ahead in some others fx8350 is ahead.The thing with crysis 3 is that some part of rendering is done on CPU,mostly the scenes with lot of vegetation/grasses do quite well on fx8350 because the simulation of the scenes and the mesh merging is offloaded to CPU in crysis3,which are generally done on the GPU.If you can get a significantly better GPU with fx8350 combination than that with i5 3570k then that do be better.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2013)

The platform cost of FX 8350+ an OC able mobo ( around 7k ) is much lower than an i5 3570k  - and you can save some more for opting for FX-8320 at 10.7k and with that saved money you will be able to buy a nice cpu cooler for ocing/extra ram/SSD/Qualityy Headphone or a better PSU.


----------



## krishnendu (Mar 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> For explaining this, we need to discuss to point:-
> 
> *1. Gaming at 1080P or higher resolution:* Here most of the Graphics intensive games become more GPU dependent than CPU. So a good CPU and a better Graphics card combination is the best choice if you have budget constraints. There is no doubt, i5 3570K is a very good gaming CPU but it costs almost 14K in India and a good motherboard for overclocking will cost you around 12K. Now if you go with a FX-8350 @ 11.5K and a 9K 990FX based motherboard, with the saved money, you can actually upgrade your card to a HD 7970 from a HD 7950. Now at 1080P resolution, FX-8350 + HD 7970 combination will do better than a i5 3570K + HD 7950/ GTX 670 combination, at least with 95% of the games.
> 
> ...



Wonderful explanation.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 17, 2013)

Get a combination which gets you a better GPU, I was at pains making this point clear to NAA. Anyways.....since both 990 and Z chipset allows you to overclock and go multi GPU so you wont be at any loss going for the combination that is cheaper and allows you a more powerful GPU.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you all for you suggestions but I cant go above 7950 w boost, so which is better choice for me, for UPCOMING games, and todays  games like - c2, c3, BF3, tomb raider?


----------

